

Show HN: tcpbin, TCP/UDP Request and Response Service - fosk
http://www.tcpbin.org/

======
devicenull
> UDP echo: Echoes any request sent to 54.175.103.105:40000

> UDP info: Get request info at 54.175.103.105:40001

That seems a little worrying... it liiks like it could be abused as a
reflector in a DDOS attack ( [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denial-of-
service_attack#Reflec...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denial-of-
service_attack#Reflected_.2F_spoofed_attack) )

~~~
mh-
yeah, I'm not sure having this available for UDP is a good idea.

